# Piaggio Ape 50cc for sale in Kent



## coffeeman

Hi Folks,

It is with much regret that I am having to post this but I am forced (due to personal commitments) to sell my Piaggio Ape.

It is 50cc Ape which I am selling with trailer, winch and ramps.

The machine in the back is a 3 Group astoria lever machine which can take gas or electric.

I am also selling the take away cups (500 ripple 12oz), 3X Milk foaming jugs and a whole load of other bits.

If you're interested I am asking £5000 . Please contact me and I can answer any questions and send pictures also.


----------



## Glenn

Sad news for you. Have sent a tweet to see if there is any interest as well.

Best of luck and let us know if it sells


----------

